# Noisy V



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone-
We just got our first V back in October. He is now 8 months old and happy. Just wondering if your V snores as loud or louder than a human? Also, does your V grunt, moans, grumbles while settling down to sleep? We never knew how noisy a dog could be! Wouldn't trade this dog breed with any other breed-absolutely wonderful to have. There aren't many Vizslas in Hawaii so we are getting lots and lots of compliments. 
Looking forward to hearing if your dog is as noisy as ours...


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Before we got ours (now 9 months old) I read somewhere that you will one day here the Vizsla Song and you will know it when you hear it. They do seem very vocal and it is pretty cute. I know just waht you mean when you say "does your V grunts and moans while settling down to sleep". Ours does that too. The first time we heard the song was when she was about 3-4 months old. She was in the back of my wifes car when her freind jumped into the passengers seat at the kids school. The V sat up is the back and started yodelling. I didn't hear it until a few weeks later. She normally will do it in the morning when you let here out of her crate, especially if she can get a toy in her mouth.

Downside to all this "noise" seems to be a bit of whining as well. She does not like to be on the other side of the wall looking in through the window.


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

I had to laugh when I read this, it brought back memories of our first V, Lincoln. He groaned and moaned so much when settling down, that people would ask if there was something wrong with our dog. He was quite loud about it. 
Virgil, who is 10 months old had not been doing that and I was kind of disappointed cause I thought it was unique. About 2 weeks ago I walked past him as he was sleeping and he let out a big moan/groan. I guess Virgil was just a late bloomer on groaning. 
They are really sweet dogs, and very eager to learn. We are still working on chewing & jumping, but it gets better all of the time.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

It seems that Snickers just loves to....sigh...It is quite endearing to hear such interesting sounds generating from this dog. It's been awhile since I had a dog and we just got lucky with this little guy. He was the last one left and considered the runt. When the breeder saw how much he had grown-she was quite surprised and pleased. We're looking forward to many years with this one. ;D


----------



## Vizsla-Chloe (Jan 2, 2009)

We just picked up our girl from the airport last night, she's eight weeks. And she is noisy... especially when we are going to bed. Granted we have only had her for one night so far, but she is so cute. We didn't have any accidents last night, because everytime she woke up and started chatting, we went outside. Not sure if she was trained to do that, but she is awesome! Her little whinning is so adorable, she's just letting you know she loves you. The chewing is a little excessive though. I'm sure that will change with some good training.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

yes they are vocale.the barking is seeems to be only at there prdetermined times but the groaning its is funny and one of mine seems to have things to say from time to time it is almost like he is trying to talk to me.espically when he wants to be held like a baby.he will leap into my arms if i let him.if i dont he tells me about it.it is kind of funny.Jelous dogs when i hold one the other one decides that that looks like it is something he wants to do.then he tells me about it.he barks a little more than the other one.I am sure there faviorite phrase would be "lets go" if they could talk


----------

